# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  how to set up dymax protein skimmer ?

## enhanzed

im a total noob to marine tanks although i have been keeping tropical planted tanks for some time but when i see the dymax protein skimmer which has been passed to me im a total blur on how to use it .

Is it supposed to be run submerged or out of tank ?? the pump is internal ? where does the air for the foaming come from ? 

p/s: is there any shops like C328 or seaview ? something like a cheap/good one stop shop for marine stuff

----------


## BFG

Do you have a picture of your skimmer?

----------


## enhanzed

will attach it later

----------


## enhanzed



----------


## BFG

Looks like yours is a hang on model. The red knob is the output of the skimmer and is to control the water flow going out of the skimmer. This too could control the water level in the skimmer.

The hose attach to the outside of your skimmer body is where the pump should be but the pump you have might not be the right pump as that hose that is attached to it plus the 90 degree angle pipe might be for something else.

The bracket is to be used to hang the skimmer on the tank but it looks to be missing a couple of screw to lock the bracket onto the tank.

Here is a link about your skimmer.

http://www.adec.com.sg/products/mari...oothBlade.html

Here is someone using the same model as yours.

http://www.chuisui.com/viewthread.php?tid=9744&page=2

Definitely you're missing some parts to start the skimmer. The 2 grey part might be a pair of lighting stand. The air hose need to be attached to the pump but I do not know what type of pump as I have not used this skimmer before.

Hope this helps!

----------


## enhanzed

i tink the part that goes into the water is missing ... oh well ...looks like i got to get another skimmer than ....any recommendations ? 2ft tank ...going low tech

----------

